# Parkour the sport that i want to do..:)



## dylan-rocks (Jun 24, 2010)

hi 
i thought i would show some of the stuff that im practiseing to do and be like with my friends
this isnt my own video but this is bacically it
PARKOUR
[video=youtube;WEeqHj3Nj2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEeqHj3Nj2c[/video]
and
[video=youtube;x98jCBnWO8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x98jCBnWO8w[/video]
hope u like it


----------



## mjb.2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

how old ar u


----------



## mattmc (Jun 24, 2010)

wrong section....cool sport.

that is all.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jun 24, 2010)

14


----------



## mjb.2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

lol


----------



## Acrochordus (Jun 24, 2010)

Parkour is great but it takes allot of hard training and practise to get good. The one main thing is are you worried of getting hurt when your about to do something you have never tried before? because if you are (not to sound like im crushing your dream or putting you down) but you want get far in the sport.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, what i've learnt about 'hardcore' sports (MTB, BMX scootering etc.) is that you need to have little to no far of pain, and not give up on a trick when you hurt yourself.
This is where the saying 'no pain no game' is litterally meant


Will


----------



## diprotodon (Jun 24, 2010)

reckon me would be getting a decent pair of trainers and a gaff helmet for the start also just like a perch in an enclosure the trick is the same if performed 1m of the ground as 20m of the ground so start very small and work up to the harder moves goodluck and practice heaps


----------



## Scarred (Jun 24, 2010)

If you're going to do it, learn how to land and crumple. You will be in a world of misery if you do not.


----------



## naledge (Jun 24, 2010)

I tried it once, gave up after about an hour. I'm so fickle. But good luck, it seems like it'd be fun. Maybe look around for a club or group of people that do it in your area to learn from.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Dylan
stay in school, got to uni/tafe, volly at Zoos and get your Zoo keeping job you want. You will live longer......


----------



## Diamond_Lawrence (Jun 24, 2010)

Here's the relevant group: Parkour and Freerunning Australia.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jun 24, 2010)

yea well pain isnt the problem really ive skated for abt 2yrs and then got bored so i started this up heres a example the other day i attempted a side flip with a front flip in the one and came down on my nose to me knee and almost broke my nose lol 
and thks for the website diamond


----------



## havannah-lofts (Jun 25, 2010)

You'll probably break your neck and everythng below it , ive played hard up to 6 yrs ago , now im in pain for the rest of my life, im not talking you out of it but be safe .


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jun 25, 2010)

havannah-lofts said:


> You'll probably break your neck and everythng below it , ive played hard up to 6 yrs ago , now im in pain for the rest of my life, im not talking you out of it but be safe .



do u mean u did it or omething else if so do u know any good spots since ur in bathurst


----------



## Snakelove (Jun 25, 2010)

mjb.2010 said:


> how old ar u


 


mjb.2010 said:


> lol


 
What's wrong with how old he is? how old are YOU?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Cool...im 12 and i have done it for like a month now hehehe hopefully i can get heaps good like that...Practice everyday hehehe


----------



## Megzz (Jun 25, 2010)

One of my friends does Parkour I've never really got what it was about. He got into it through someone when he was doing martial arts I think he said.


----------



## Sterlo (Jun 25, 2010)

to help run away from the cops ahah nah the amount of muscle control them guys have is crazy crazy they have some skill just keep practicing no matter what age you are practice makes perfect


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jun 25, 2010)

its the funnest thing u will ever do


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jun 25, 2010)

low impact are great for the joints!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 25, 2010)

You'd be better off running across a highway blindfolded :lol:


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 25, 2010)

naledge said:


> I tried it once, gave up after about an hour. I'm so fickle. But good luck, it seems like it'd be fun. Maybe look around for a club or group of people that do it in your area to learn from.



Or you could just look at a lot of videos of monkeys swinging through the trees etc.


----------



## havannah-lofts (Jun 25, 2010)

No - other sports i mean , too old and too big a build to jump around like a monkey.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 26, 2010)

Sterlo said:


> to help run away from the cops ahah nah the amount of muscle control them guys have is crazy crazy they have some skill just keep practicing no matter what age you are practice makes perfect


BAHHHAHAHA TOO TRUE STERLO ,,,,,,years ago when I was a young breaking the law teen it was simply called 'RUN THE COPS ARE COMMIN!' now they got some fancy smancy name to it and call it a sport


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jun 26, 2010)

if u really research it, parkour was invented by the french way back in the day to invade from war people, in the streets and in the desert with lots of rocks


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 26, 2010)

dylan-rocks said:


> if u really research it, parkour was invented by the french way back in the day to invade from war people, in the streets and in the desert with lots of rocks


I think if you really wanna say who invented it ..then the early cave men would be the ones ..running from a saber-tooth or even a wooly mammoth ...french claim everything ...


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jun 26, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I think if you really wanna say who invented it ..then the early cave men would be the ones ..running from a saber-tooth or even a wooly mammoth ...french claim everything ...



lol true that


----------



## cement (Jun 26, 2010)

It used to be called martial arts. Anyone with those talents were very useful for govt agencies etc. Japanese ninja were the secret police of the emperor. Its now a sport because we live in peacetime.
Good luck with it Dylan-rocks, nearly broke your nose,lol! .........I've trained Kyokushinkai Karate for over 12 years and broken bones is a part of any full contact lifestyle....... but if you f.... up some of those jumps you won't be getting any second chances.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jun 26, 2010)

yea i know what u mean


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 28, 2010)

Always loved watching videos of Parkour. This one is one of my favourites, espiecally the bits where he's at the gym.
[video=youtube;rDJhPbF3seE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDJhPbF3seE[/video]


[video=youtube;cNvJy0zoXOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNvJy0zoXOY[/video]


----------

